# culto della bellezza I parte



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

La *bellezza* è tale per cui chi non ce l'ha darebbe tutto per averla e chi ce l'ha, invece, farebbe tutto per preservarsela. Vero è che oltre alla Bellezza _esteriore_, sorgente primigenia, esiste anche un'altra bellezza, quale quella _interiore_. Ma non è un caso se per gli antichi la seconda è subordinata alla prima. Essi credevano, infatti, che difficilmente un bel corpo potesse albergare in una brutta anima. É dell'avvenenza di *Dione* che *Platone* s'innamora, solo in secondo luogo del suo nobile spirito. Ahimè, tuttavia, non possiamo dire altrettanto noi contemporanei riguardo alla diretta coincidenza tra un bel corpo e una bell'anima. Questo perché con il trascorrere degli evi il _*culto della bellezza*_ è mutato sempre più in un _*culto della cosmesi*_. Non che ci sia nulla di male a preservare un dono, quale quello della bellezza appunto, che tanto generosamente la natura materna ci ha elargito. Gli inventori della cosmesi, ovvero di una sotto-categoria della bellezza, furono gli antichi egizi. Per ciò stesso non è tanto la cosmesi in sé e per sé che io depreco, quanto però un uso eccessivamente frivolo della medesima, che ha portato al conseguente fraintendimento secondo cui: la bellezza del _contenuto_ viene equiparata a quella della _scatola_. Questo non va affatto bene, e cioè: un conto è l'_involucro_ e un altro è il suo _nucleo_. Confondere le due cose è stato il passo fatale che ci ha portato alla cultura della mera apparenza esteriore, composta prevalentemente da un involucro privo del suo nucleo autentico.​


----------

